# [SOLVED] Asus Laptop Blue Screen



## MaxForton (Oct 12, 2008)

hello,
so today i was downloading some games and patches for a game via torrents when my laptop blue screened. it is running windows 7. i cant stay on in normal mode long enough to do anything and it immediately gets the blue screen when i go to safemode. i used system restore and system repair but neither of them helped. i have run out of ideas, as it seems i cant do anything without it letting me do anything in safemode/normal mode. please bless me with your guidance for i have important assignments due this week. 

thank you.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Asus Laptop Blue Screen*

Download the UBCD from the link in my signature.

Create a CD from the .iso (or use the second link to make USB).
Boot the computer to the CD.
From the menu... Select RAM > Memtest86+.
It is recommended to run Memtest on one DIMM at a time..
Run it for a minimum of 2 hours on the first DIMM.
Swap DIMMS and repeat for the second.
Post back the results.


----------



## MaxForton (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Asus Laptop Blue Screen*

im not really certain how all of that will work because i am very bad with iso files and all of that but i will give it a shot.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Asus Laptop Blue Screen*

You are using Windows 7 right now?

Just double click the .iso and it will open Windows Image Burner... Then you just burn it to a blank CD.

If you are using Vista or XP, download and install ImgBurn (The Official ImgBurn Website) then double click on the .iso file and burn to CD.


----------



## MaxForton (Oct 12, 2008)

So three questions. What is the DIMM and how do I switch between them. And what results are u asking that I post?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Asus Laptop Blue Screen*

Sorry, DIMM (Dual Inline Memory Module) is a "stick" of RAM. There should be an access panel underneath the laptop for the RAM.

Depending on your particular laptop, there may be one or two slots for the RAM. If there are two, they are both likely populated. Remove one of them (power off to the lappy) and boot to the UBCD and run Memtest86+.

It will run automatically. Memory address errors will be shown in red on the lower half of the screen.

Report back if there are reported errors on one or both of the DIMMs.


----------



## MaxForton (Oct 12, 2008)

My computer had 3 RAM sticks and none had any errors. I ran each one individually.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Asus Laptop Blue Screen*

Hi you need to run it for a couple of hours per stick in order to get the best result


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Asus Laptop Blue Screen*

Joeten is correct, how long did you run each test for?

The next step is to test your HDD

Boot the computer to the CD.
From the menu... Select HDD > Diagnosis > Drive Fitness Test.
When prompted, select ATA only.
Run the quick test and note the result and code.
Run the extended test and note the result and code.
Post back the results.


----------



## MaxForton (Oct 12, 2008)

I ran the tests for more than 2 hours each and still nothing. I am doing the hdd test now.


----------



## MaxForton (Oct 12, 2008)

Started the hdd test and the device list says empty.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Asus Laptop Blue Screen*

Check your BIOS settings and see if there is a setting for SATA to run in IDE or Compatability Mode. If it does, set it and run the test program. Just remember to set it back when you are done with the test.


----------



## MaxForton (Oct 12, 2008)

Quick test reported nothing and the code was 0x00

The advanced test said "problem detected on a non Hitachi disk drive. Please contact your HDD supplier for additional support." Disposition code 0x72


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Asus Laptop Blue Screen*

Hi read page 14 hear http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/dft32_userguide.pdf


----------



## MaxForton (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Asus Laptop Blue Screen*

So then i should just replace my HDD?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Asus Laptop Blue Screen*

Hi no from what it says it is possible the harddrive can be healed but it does give you the instruction to back up any data,as I said read page 14 then onward for any further info


----------



## MaxForton (Oct 12, 2008)

Ah ok. There isn't really anything I need to backup so that's no problem. I'll let you know how this goes.


----------



## MaxForton (Oct 12, 2008)

Well it doesn't seem that I can do anything about this because I am not able to do erase disk on a non Hitachi device. The description for the error message I received was to replace the HDD.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Asus Laptop Blue Screen*

Hi can you take out the hdd and see if there is a makers label then we might get the diagnostic from them and see if it can do a fix


----------



## MaxForton (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm not sure where the label is that you speak of, or what it is. But if you can't see it for some reason then ill find it if you tell me what to look for.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Asus Laptop Blue Screen*

Hi it is a seagate here is the link | Seagate use sea tools for dos there is a tutorial there also


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Asus Laptop Blue Screen*

The UBCD contains SeaTools for dos so you don't need to download it.


----------



## MaxForton (Oct 12, 2008)

So I ran that fix but it removed my OS. So how do I get it back and should that have fixed it anyway?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Asus Laptop Blue Screen*

Hmm... The SeaTools program isn't a "fix" it is a diagnostic tool.

You should have only run the quick and extended tests. They would have given you a Pass/Fail.

You didn't happen to Zero-Write your drive, did you?


----------



## MaxForton (Oct 12, 2008)

I think I did.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Asus Laptop Blue Screen*

Zero-write is a HDD manufacturer "reset". If you performed the Zero-Write, you erased all of your information.


----------



## MaxForton (Oct 12, 2008)

That's fine I just wanna know how to get my OS back. I expected to lose all of my stuff.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Asus Laptop Blue Screen*

Do you have a install disc or recovery disc


----------



## MaxForton (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't think so. Where might I get one?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Asus Laptop Blue Screen*

You could contact Asus and see if they will provide you one. It will probably cost a small fee, but is much smaller than purchasing a retail version/copy.

Another way to do it would be to see if someone you know has an OEM 7 DVD you can borrow. You will have to use the numbers on your COA.


----------

